# January 2015: "Remembering the Old; Embracing the New" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on January** 25th, 2015 at 9pm EST*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Firemajic

What a wonderful collection of beautiful poems!! Each so different and skillful. The Talent pool is getting very deep here at WF! Good luck to all who entered this month's challenge, you did good...Peace my fellow poets. Julia


----------



## Nellie

Ditto what Julia said. I had a wonderful time reading but a difficult time making a decision.


----------



## aj47

Heh, I'm not surprised I haven't gotten any votes yet...mine seems to have morphed into embracing the old and remembering the new.


----------



## escorial

voted


----------



## Cran

Wow! What a champion line-up. Well done everybody.


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> voted



Ditto.


----------



## aj47

Me too.  I really, really, like the thoughts that went into the submissions for this challenge.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

The dreaded single vote has yet again reared its ugly head and subsequently resulted in our having to discount it.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, notice I've typed it thrice, utilize ALL THREE OF YOUR SELECTIONS. We really do not enjoy silencing anyone's opinion due to something that is so easily avoided.


----------



## vangoghsear

My votes are in.  Nice collection of poems for this challenge.  Hard to choose.


----------



## Gumby

It absolutely is getting so much harder to choose. All the poets on this site are really bringing their 'A' game to these Challenges. I think the quality of work we are seeing is very impressive.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

Gee, choosing a mere three was so difficult. Well done, everyone!


----------



## PiP

It's interesting to see the different interpretations of the same prompt. It's a tough choice... and a tough competition!


----------



## midnightpoet

Good jobs, everyone.  Difficult choice.


----------

